Ask HN: How have you used (or wanted to use) machine learning in your business? - adamb
======
skyfallsin
Definitely need it for sales forecasting, and for figuring out what a brand-
new click to a website will most likely do.

------
sam5q
I used to work in the IP industry and was frustrated with how inefficient and
ineffective patent searching was. So I started a company to use ML to automate
patent search. If your business isn't thinking about how to use ML, someone
else is.

------
bigwilliestyle
I feel like if you can't think of a way to apply ML to your business, you
should be worried about someone out there who can.

------
yunuss
Yeap. For predicting user intent so that we can direct them to the appropriate
page.

~~~
adamb
Cool! Does this sort of thing ever upset users when you guess wrong?

